# Need how much pork to fiqure to feed 35 people



## woodman3222 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am cooking for 35 people this weekend. Doing pulled pork for a lunch for firefighters. I do not think there is bread being served with the lunch. Just beans, potato chips. I was figuring each person eating 3/8 of a lb of pork. Is that about right? I figured ½ lb is to much ¼ lb may be to little since there are not a lot of other sides being offered. I am just cooking the butts. Other people are doing the sides. It is a nine hour coarse and I do not want us to be falling asleep after lunch. A full breakfast will be served to start class off. The BBQ is for a noon lunch.

I figure doing 26- 27lbs with 3/8 a serving 50% waste for shrinkage.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2008)

I do shoulders that weigh (bone in) 8 - 9 pound range. I get 10 - 14 sandwiches out of each one. Thats with bread though. If I were you, I'd go a tad higher maybe 28 - 30 pounds meat being your not serving sandwiches.


----------



## Smokinit* (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup about 6 to 7 oz per person should be good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 7, 2008)

An average approximately 7-8lb but will yield around 4.5-5lbs of cooked meat (63%) on the high end.  So one average butt should give you between 18-20, 4oz sandwiches.  

FWIW I did 4 butts totalling around 33lbs this weekend and had a yield of right at 20lbs of finished meat which comes out to be about 61% yield.


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Looks like I was on the right track. I will try and get some pics of it. I know how you all like your food porn.


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 7, 2008)

Go grab a copy of my spreadsheet it's a freebie to copy and a freebie to use.

http://www.bbq-review.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10

It can help with all sorts of portioning questions.

The costs for your purchases and for your sales are all customizable as are the yields, my yields normally fall around 55% for pulled pork, more than half the family grumble if they have the slightest bit of fat or jelly.


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 7, 2008)

That spread sheet is handy. Great Job.


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

You're Welcome! Glad you like it!


----------

